# 2005 Foglight Question



## phillybwa (May 18, 2006)

I have a 2005 Altima 2.5SL with no fog lights. I've been looking around for some OEM fog lights on ebay and the prices seem very reasonable. The ones I’ve found come with the stock fog lights and a new stalk for the console just like the stock ones would have. All the kits I've found though are for 2002-2004 models. I haven’t found anyone, on ebay at least, that has the OEM kit for '05s for sale. My question is has anyone out there bought a kit for a 2002-2004 and used it in a '05 and did they work?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

they will work.. but they wont fit.. the 05's are much smaller..
courtesynissanparts.com
you culd find them there


----------



## phillybwa (May 18, 2006)

Perfect..thanks!


----------



## Senna777 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Where to buy???*



cdmorenot said:


> they will work.. but they wont fit.. the 05's are much smaller..
> courtesynissanparts.com
> you culd find them there



So where can we find some that will fit a 2005 model? Oem or aftermarket.


Thanks


----------

